
Deep learning AI “autoencodes” Blade Runner, and gets a takedown notice - phodo
http://boingboing.net/2016/06/02/deep-learning-ai-autoencodes.html
======
petridishtowel
wouldn't it be easier to just apply a cheesy filter in AfterEffects?

